# Is there an easy and inexpensive way to duplicate parts?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

For Christmas my daughter-in-law gave me some old Model Railroading magazines from the 1960's. In one issue there was an article about creating molds from old parts and using the molds to create duplicates of those parts.

It occurred to me that many of us have broken or missing parts and also have a perfectly good identical part. 

I am mainly talking about decorative parts such as bells, whistles and steam generators. These are parts that have no need for special detailing or strength.

Whether such duplication is or is not legal is not a concern for me because if factory parts were available I would just buy them rather than go to the trouble of trying to make copies.

The original parts would most likely be plastic but it would probably not matter if the duplicates were plastic or metal.

Is anyone currently making their own replacement parts in a way that is easy and inexpensive?


Jerry


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Jerry,
What rock have you been hiding under








Anyone doing any scratch building at all is probably casting parts.
Micro Mark sells a starter kit for under $100. I've been meaning to pick one up myself, but priorities have diverted my cash elsewhere for now.
Ralph 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Biggest problem with making copies is shrinkage, the mold will shrink as it cures, the part will shrink after casting. 
In the jewelry biz we figured a 10% shrinkage from part to copy, I don't know the percentage for resin or pot metal, but I'm pretty certain it's close. 
10% change was enough to void copyright claims....

John


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Jerry, 

I purchased a bunch of stuff from TAP Plastics to mold my own parts, thus far I haven't jumped in to hard but it works. TAP has several videos online to help you get started and then thers You-Tube too! 

There are several members that have lots of experience here on MLS I'm pretty sure they'll chime-in.... 

That said injection molding is the typical practice for said OEM parts. An associate of a freind has a small injection mold machine locally, so were presently making some molds for various headlight configurations for fun. There are hobby injection mold ideas out there too, search U-Tube. 

Michael


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Ralph Berg on 22 Jan 2011 07:17 AM 
Jerry,
What rock have you been hiding under 

Ralph,

I am not a craftsman and I don't like working on stuff so I have never paid a lot of attention to this sort of thing.

My question was prompted both by an old article I read and by some recent questions others have posted about where they could get discontinued parts.

The article made me wonder what methods might be available 35 years later. I don't have a specific project in mind but it is easier to post the question now so I will have the answer if and when I might want to do something plus to have answers provided for others who might be wondering the same thing.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks to John, Michael and Ralph.

I've had a little experience with TAP Plastics on some other stuff and I was impressed with them.

Jerry


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ralph Berg on 22 Jan 2011 07:17 AM







....Anyone doing any scratch building at all is probably casting parts....


I guess I'm a nobody?


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Mik on 22 Jan 2011 09:05 AM 
Posted By Ralph Berg on 22 Jan 2011 07:17 AM







....Anyone doing any scratch building at all is probably casting parts....


I guess I'm a nobody? 
Hey..........I said "probably"








I'm not casting either, but I don't do any scratch building. A little" bashing", and it's certainly not "fine scale" or "museum quality".
I'm pretty much a hack, but even I'd like to cast. Like I said, other priorities have kept me from buying the casting supplies.
Ralph


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jerry, 
I have been casting parts in resin for the last 15 years. 
I use Smooth-On products. 
See: http://www.smooth-on.com/ 
There is a vast variety of different mold materials and casting resins and the little kits are about $35 each. 
I would recommend starting with OOMOO30 silicone rubber for the mold, and Sooth-Cast 300 for the Urethane resin. 
No mold release is necessary, so you can paint your parts. 
Also very little shrinkage if any. 
The real trick is working out HOW to make the mold and then cast the piece without trapping air in undercuts etc.. 
I try to make my mold as simple as possible with an open top to pour into. 
It is great fun once you try it. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## old john (Dec 29, 2008)

I second David's choice, I have used both Micromark and TAPS, Micromarks resin has a very short shelf life after you open it, so you had better have a lot of casting to do once you open it, TAPS lasts quite a bit longer after opening the resin, so your casting volumnes don't have to be as great. I've not had a problem with mold shrinkage, but again shelf live is limited after you open both.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used the Micromark stuff and like it. The castings are surpisingly durable. They cut and drill like a dream. Making a mold from an existing part is not difficult. The resin fills the molds very well, without bubbles and junk. The downside is the materials are somewhat pricey. If you are doing an occasional "one off" it's probably too costly. Maybe better to call the supplier for a replacement part.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, the LGB lawyers called me up asking for your address.... ha ha ha! 

1. if you make copies for yourself, you are not breaking any law. 
2. if you sell them, you probably will hear from LGB... whether they are unavailable or not does not make it legal if you wanted to sell them, it's patents and copyrights... 

Try some casting, you will probably have fun, and it's a good idea for things you indeed cannot get anymore... 

Greg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 22 Jan 2011 09:11 PM 
Jerry, the LGB lawyers called me up asking for your address.... ha ha ha! 

1. if you make copies for yourself, you are not breaking any law. 
2. if you sell them, you probably will hear from LGB... whether they are unavailable or not does not make it legal if you wanted to sell them, it's patents and copyrights... 

Try some casting, you will probably have fun, and it's a good idea for things you indeed cannot get anymore... 

Greg 


Hi Greg,

The last thing I would want do at this point in my life would be to make or sell something whether for myself or for for someone else. The only work I've done for pay since I retired 1-1-2000 has been as CFI/pilot and 90% of my flying/work was done as a volunteer with CAP. All other work I've done has been as a volunteer for various organizations.

When I said "Whether such duplication is or is not legal is not a concern for me" I meant that I would have no interest in selling anything I made and I would only make something if I had no alternative source where I could buy anything I might make. Even if it might have been illegal I would not have been concerned as I would only make items for my own use.

Many years ago I was a federally licensed ammunition manufacturer and I cast my own bullets as well as reloaded ammunition for some local gun shops. I started this to lower the cost of my own shooting and then extended it to pay for my ammunition. The difference was that I was casting solid lead from custom molds rather than making my own molds and trying to make complex plastic parts.

I would have to be desperate to start making my own parts but I don't know what difficulties I might have in the future when some irreplaceable train parts might break.

This topic is sort of a "what if" scenario.

Thanks,

Jerry



Posted By xo18thfa on 22 Jan 2011 09:07 PM 
Maybe better to call the supplier for a replacement part.


If replacement parts are available I would not have any interest in making my own parts. This topic is only about what I might have to do if replacement parts are not available.





One thing I do not understand about the molding processes mentioned is how well the could work with thin parts that snap together. One item that comes to mind is the LGB steam generator that several people have been asking about.











Perhaps the real answer for me is the cost and shelf life of the equipment and materials. If it would cost me $35 to make a generator I would probably wait years until I might find one somewhere. This sounds like I would need to find a buddy or two to share the costs and make parts for both of us which is not likely in a rural area such as I live in.

Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

One item that comes to mind is the LGB steam generator that several people have been asking about. 
That sure looks like the one on my Bachmann 4-6-0. Can't you just buy a scrap bachmann loco and use that? I have 2 or 3 in my box . .


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can do it Jerry. You might want to pick Ray Dunakin's brain too, he's made some small parts from molds as he has found this necessary in his customization of a couple of locos. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't (think I) have an immediate need for myself. It will probably be summer before I get back to any Mogul projects. I bought one LGB Mogul on eBay a year or two ago that came without a generator but I don't remember if I ever found a generator for it. I have a couple of LGB Moguls and a Forney that I took apart last year but I got sidetracked with E8's and Revolutions and now I've forgotten what I was doing with the Moguls and Forney. 

The joys of getting old and losing ones memory.









The idea of using an Annie generator is one idea I never thought of.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Perhaps some creative individual who is already making molds might be interested in a little project...

The Aristo-Craft PCC Trolleys are nicely done BUT the St. Aubin's CTA custom model is noticeably missing the skirts that covered the wheels on the Green Hornets. It would be GREAT if there was a source for pre-painted (green) snap on skirts for the CTA PCC Trolleys.

From what I have seen the other PCC Trolleys never had such skirts so there was no reason for Aristo-Craft to have provided skirts for the PCC Trolleys.





















I suspect many if not most other buyers of the CTA PCC Trolleys would also like to be able to buy add on skirts for their CTA PCC Trolleys if they were not too expensive.

I have no idea how much time and effort it would take to make the skirts but I doubt that there could be any question of the legality of selling them. There might be a limitation on the curves the trolleys could handle with skirts but there seems to be enough clearance for it not to be a problem and even if it was a problem the skirts could be used when the trolleys were on display.

Jerry


----------

